# Pot light over hood fan



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

I installed some pots in a small kitchen recently. The homeowner planned to have an oven with a downdraft fan so no hood fan. So I installed a pot light centered over the oven 20" away from the wall. 
Now they decide to go with a cook top and hood fan.

The fan is one of those chimney style ones and the larger portion of it sticks sits at 19" away from the wall. 

Is the pot light going to look terrible right at the edge of the fan? I'm kind of worried because the fan is stainless steel, I'm worried about glare.
I'm using Lotus lights so not so intense but still.

Any thoughts?

I'm adding two pictures as an example. The pot light in the first picture looks like it's further away than where the one I installed sits. Second pics looks pretty close.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

if they're clean freaks they'll love being able to see theres no dust and grease on that hood


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds like a change order. Pull the can, JB in the attic, ceiling repair. Thing is, you can do it after if they want.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Leave it there. It would look funny without it. Task lighting does not influence general lighting in my opinion.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Just leave it there .,, if the owner want to complain then write up a change order otherwise the fan hood do have it own lumiaires in there so why worry about it??

alot of stainless steel will reflect lights so expect that.



Note ; just add a box of sunglasses if someone whine about it.,,


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

They look really close to the wall/cabinets in 2nd pic.

Id leave it there unless they request to have it removed. Like what has been said already, task lighting is usually not frowned upon.






Seen As A Tiny Blip From Space


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

After having this happen in the past along with people installing enormous refrigerators I have been putting my cans at no closer than 30" to any wall to prevent any shadowing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

